# Please rate and assist with missing items for my equipment



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

This is my current list of BO/BI equipment. Other than a handful of large items, everything fits into two backpacks.

I need you guys help on what I might be missing.
--------------------

4 x solar-powered 3xLED mini flashlights
2 x Swiss army knives
2 x 30 ziplock bags
First aid kit (band aids, painkillers, cleansing wipes, surgical tape, etc.)
Compass
4 x parachute cord
Sewing kit
Tarpaulin sheet 8' x 10'
Rubber bands
Magnesium firestarter
4 x instant fire packs
20 x red glow sticks
10 x anti-mosquito bands
4 x emergency sleeping bags
4 x handwarmers
6 x bic pens
3 x hand sanitizer
4 x mini duct tape rolls
12 x 40-pack waterproof matches
3 x 50-pack water purification pills
2 x sealed emergency seed packs (multiple quickgrow vegetables varieties)
2 x pocket fishing kit
Texas state map
2 x Clear 2 Go drinking bottles with filter
Hand crank radio/flashlight/USB charger
Solar-powered multiple USB charging unit
1,200 x 0.5 gram iodized salt
2 x paracord bracelets
2 x all-in-one whistle/compass/thermometer/led light/magnifier/signal mirror
100 x 1 gram silica gel packs
2 x mini-bottle 90-pack multi vitamins
2 x travel toothbrushes
2 x 18-pack 400 calorie health bars
2 x folding spoon/fork
48" x 78" mosquito netting
2 x Iron Clad tac-ops gloves
35+ cans of food
Pocket 10x25 telescope
4 x Russian gas masks


AWAITING
2 x Neosporin anti-septic/pain relieving spray
Survival cooking mug/pot 750ml
100 x organic green tea bags
27" katana
18" machete
2 x 24 solid fuel tablets
60 x toothpaste tablets
Pack of mini plastic-coated playing cards
Nail clippers
Anti-diarrhea tablets
100 x aspirin
100 x ibuprofen
2 x 65 gallon water storage units
2 x camping steel wire hand saws
Titanium spork


TO ORDER
4 x hiking/camping socks


----------



## Friknnewguy (Jun 30, 2012)

Nice list . 35 cans of food has to be heavy . I would add a fixed blade knife , a firearm and zip ties .


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

Friknnewguy said:


> Nice list . 35 cans of food has to be heavy . I would add a fixed blade knife , a firearm and zip ties .


The cans are really for bug-in. I have a firearm plus ammo, the zip-ties will add though. Thank you.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I"d skip the neosporin spray and get the tubes for more coverage and less weight.
I"d drop the katana or if you are stuck on getting it then lose the machette thats getting weighty
I"d get rid of the wire saws and get a good folding bow saw and a spare blade.
4 gas masks in one Bob Seems excessive if there are four people than you need more bobs and spread the load around.
NOt sure what the silica gell packs are suposed to be for I really don't see a point to them maybe you can enlightem me and I"ll learn somthing today.

I get the general idea this is a multiple person kit which leaves some items short (like tooth brushes) and begs the question why it isn't broken onto multiple bags. 
If the canned god is for the bug in then you probably ought to have somthing besides just the energy bars for the bug out. And light stuff if possible. Or densly nutritions stuff like GORP, 
dehydrated and freeze dried stuff would be nice but it is expensive. Perhaps some instant oatmeal packs, I also liked the wal mart trail mixes in the big bags.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Space blanket
dry change of clothes
clear plastic paint drop cloth.
More zip lock bags
Another pair of shoes
LED head lamp light with extra batteries

These a lot of stuff that I would never bring, but you are only asking what more you need.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

I guess knowing your environment might help. Also how many people? Florida vs Minnesota would make a substantial difference in what I would have in my kit(s). Bugging in and you seem to be way under supplied with just 35 cans of food. Bugging out and you also seem to be under supplied on food if you're not taking the heavy cans. Rice? beans? lentils? dehydrated foods? 

First aid kit (bandaids, wipes, etc.) I really hope that etc stands for a few dozen additional items otherwise your kit is way under suppiied. Splints? Quikclot? Battle dressings? bandages in multiple sizes? antibiotic ointment? burn cream? anti itch cream? maybe even fish med antibiotics? 

How about toilet paper?

What are the pens for? You have nothing to write on. Notebook? Some permanent markers might be better as they'll write on many more surfaces.

Any guides or books? Edible wild foods? First Aid? etc.

If that kit is just for you, figure on a game cart or something lug it all around... four sleeping bags, while not necessarily heavy will take up a lot of space. Ammo could add quite a bit of weight.

If this is for multiple people, including one or more females, how about femine products?

I think you have a reasonable start... now think about everything you/your family uses in a 30 day period, then decide what you'll need if you leave (or stay), have no power, can actually carry with you and for how long you want/need to live this way.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

95% of that stuff fits comfortably into two BOBs. The gas masks, canned food, etc. is for bug-in and yep, I'm aware 35 cans of food is nothing, I only started stocking on that a couple of weeks ago and the plan is to add a min. of 10 cans a week. The sleeping bags are actually the foil ones for retaining body heat, not the camping ones. I'm trying to plan more towards emergency first and then expand.


----------



## sonnyh (Dec 18, 2012)

A straight and curved set of hemostats are a good addition and be helpful in a lot of situations. Good set though!


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

sonnyh said:


> A straight and curved set of hemostats are a good addition and be helpful in a lot of situations. Good set though!


Sorry to appear dumb (and lazy as Google exists) but what are hemostats! Many thanks.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Medical lock pliers.LOL

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hemostat

On a scale of 1-10 I give it an 8
Needs a small 22 pistol 300 rnds of high velocity ammo and three mags and a large camp knife such as a kukuri or cold steel ATC.

I gave up on Katanas a decade ago, get a quality Wakazashi.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't know your plan, location, or where you plan to go if/when you bug out, so I can only offer my point of view. I don't know that it will be of any benefit, but if not, you didn't have to pay anything for it. 

1. I would leave out the Bic pens and substitute one well constructed refillable pen with waterproof ink. Toss in a couple of refill cartridges and you're set.

2. I didn't see any sort of notebook, so I'll suggest one from Rite in the Rain. They're waterproof, so if you need to leave a note tacked to a tree, it should be fine even if it gets wet.

3. I don't see a ferrocerium rod. You can obtain these fairly inexpensively and they'll last for thousands of strikes. They will work even if wet. I'm about to order some from firesteel.com myself. Some of these have a spring loaded bar and integrated striker for one handed use.

4. Don't forget that your hand sanitizer contains alcohol and can be used to get a fire going. 

5. Vaseline soaked cotton balls or 50/50 vaseline and wax cotton balls(check on youtube, tons of videos) make good firestarters and would probably work just as well as the fuel tabs.

6. Add topographical maps and a waterproof map case of the area you're in, where you'll be travelling through, and your final destination. These should help you find water if there is a chance it will be hard to find. If you're also familiar with land navigation and compass use, you can avoid roads and all the things that come with them.

7. Be sure the capacity of the water filters is really adequate. They're all rated for capacity based on clear water. If the water is muddy or has a lot of other contaminants, the filter might only last 5 gallons instead of 20(or whatever the rating may be).

8. Bandanna/shemagh/coffee filters--any of these can be used to prefilter water before putting it in the water bottles. The reduction in junk will increase the life of the filters and it will increase the effectiveness of the purification tables. 

9. Forget the wire saws, they suck. You'll work yourself to death before getting anything cut. There are several "pocket chainsaws" available. The best of the bunch appears to be the chainmate brand(amazon). The chainmate brand appears to be the best thought out/most well made and they're not that expensive. 

10. I'd skip the individually wrapped bug repellent towelettes and wrist bands in favor of a spray bottle of 40+% Deet, a permethrin based product(supposedly non toxic to humans), or a natural solution like lavender oil or just crushing up some mulberry tree leaves and rubbing them on your exposed skin/clothing. 

11. I'd also add some additional water carrying capacity with collapsible bottles(nalgene or platypus for example) or a water bladder. Some bladders can be used as gravity type filtration systems, or you can use an inline filter and drink straight from the bladder. The purification tablets take a while to work, and it also takes a bit of time to boil water. Being able to do so in your down time, so to speak, and fill the bladder or collapsible bottles may get you through a dry stretch or allow you to escape immediate danger before having to stop to search for more water.


----------



## the7wolf (Dec 4, 2012)

^ Thanks, that's great advice.


----------



## zombieresponder (Aug 20, 2012)

I forgot to say this, and you may already know, but it's worth throwing in if it keeps someone from getting sick. If you add more water bottles/canteens/bladders, be sure to designate one for "dirty" water, and only use it for that purpose. You'd use that one to dip water out of a stream or puddle before boiling, for example.


----------

